# New Eheim 2073 Pro 3 won't prime!



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought this was supposed to be easy! Why won't this filter prime? Is there a trick to this?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Was yours the older model with a manual primer or the electronic one?
It's really hard to prime the crappy thing when it's pre-filled with water. It's kind of tricky and sometimes, it takes 5 minutes for the thing to really kick in.
What I did was, I empty the canister of water first. Hook up everything and then keep pumping the thing to start the siphon to fill the canister up. Wait about 1 minutes for it to fill up. The momentum would have force the last bit of air out of the canister, allowing it to start running when it's filled.
For the electronic version, you need to start with an empty canister as well. Press the prime button until the siphon starts and allow it the canister to fill up. Once it's filled and the last bit of air is forced out, then start the thing.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Aparently you need to be a Pro to _use _these filters.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Pushing the prime button gets you a few teaser drops... Calling Eheim customer support line gets you a full mailbox and a suggestion to send an email. Sending an email gets you diddly squat! NOT at all impressed with this filter especially upon reading various complaints about leakage on the web. Not sure I'll be keeping this thing...

It's a newly bought unit but not electronic, empty of water never used before and at this rate might never be used!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

push the button until the intake tube is half full / full of water 

or

just fill the intake tube manually and it will start

or

sell the filter back out in gtaa


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks bigfishy I'll try filling the intake tube. Are there any valves that need to be adjusted/opened/closed?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

all the valves open > canister full of water > prime it till the intake tube is half full or full of water > it will start 

and a happy Eheim customer


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Just return it and get yourself a Rena XP3 instead. Way better filter that is dead simple to start.
--
Paul


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Yay! It worked! Thanks bigfishy! Ok my fish are a bit freaked out...I'd there a way to control the flow?

Also, am I overdoing it if I leave the Emperor 400 and 280 running? Might it be too turbulent for the fish? I have 4 philipine angels, 4 clown loaches, one rainbow, 3 SAE, 3 baby BN plecos, 2 roselike sharks (plan to add one more maybe two) and a handful of Kuhli loaches...In a 75G.


----------

